# got a copy of my labs



## jaca38 (Jul 8, 2012)

background- Have one thyroid nodule and swollen lymph nodes. Elevated liver enzymes and fatty liver. Went to doctor after I had somebiop sort of episode. I got shaky, cold, numb hands, sore muslces, vomit, nausea, and fatige. Lasted about one hour. have been feeling out of it for months. Doc felt lump sent me for tests and ultrasound. Liver was high so got liver ultrasound as well. No hep and liver is fatty. After labs doc sent me to surgeon. Next step is biopsy. Also have had weight gain, cant concentrate at work, mood swings, depression, anxiety, emotional, and overall body aches and pains. some may be thryoid and some may not.

Had apointment with surgeon on Monday. Surgeon wanted a biopsy first so I have to back for the biopsy on Friday. Good news is I got copies of my labs:

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies- negativet
Thyroglobulin- 156 ng/mL (states high)
T4-free - 1.2 ng/dL
TSH w/reflex to FT4- .37 mIU/L (states low)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jaca38 said:


> background- Have one thyroid nodule and swollen lymph nodes. Elevated liver enzymes and fatty liver. Went to doctor after I had somebiop sort of episode. I got shaky, cold, numb hands, sore muslces, vomit, nausea, and fatige. Lasted about one hour. have been feeling out of it for months. Doc felt lump sent me for tests and ultrasound. Liver was high so got liver ultrasound as well. No hep and liver is fatty. After labs doc sent me to surgeon. Next step is biopsy. Also have had weight gain, cant concentrate at work, mood swings, depression, anxiety, emotional, and overall body aches and pains. some may be thryoid and some may not.
> 
> Had apointment with surgeon on Monday. Surgeon wanted a biopsy first so I have to back for the biopsy on Friday. Good news is I got copies of my labs:
> 
> ...


I am glad to hear they did biopsy and will you please let us know when you know? Any time the Thyroglobulin Ab raises it's ugly head, further steps do need to be taken to see if there is anything suspicious looking.

Tell me, is that Thyroglobulin only or is it Thyroglobulin Ab?

In the future, please add the ranges as different labs use different ranges.


----------



## jaca38 (Jul 8, 2012)

I hope I post em right

result units flag range
thyroid peroxidase antibodies <10 IU/mL <35
thyroglobulin antibodies <20 IU/mL <20
thyroglobulin 165.0 ng/mL H 2.0-35.0
T-4, Freee 1.2 ng/dL .8-1.8
TSH w/reflex to ft4 .37 mIU/L L (result is missing range)

Also, had the biopsy. Im a wimp and the numbing shot hurt. My neck is a little sore. I have an apt on Thursday for the results. Surgeon also stated wed schedule the surgery then. He said usually two to four weeks out.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jaca38 said:


> I hope I post em right
> 
> result units flag range
> thyroid peroxidase antibodies <10 IU/mL <35
> ...


Wow! The thyroglobulin is really high. I am glad you are having your thyroid out!!

Here is some info on that. http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/tab/test

And.........................please let us know when your biopsy comes back and when your surgery is scheduled.

While all this is virtual, we all plan on being by your side during this difficult time. Many here have gone through similar and I know for a fact they will be most helpful and informative.


----------

